# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Box 1.7 (True Unlock Update) 45+ Model Added | 12th May 2016

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Miracle Falcon Box 1.7 (True Unlock Update) 45+ Model Added | 12th May 2016*  *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 1.7 (12th May 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. *  *Miracle Falcon Box 1.7 (True Unlock Update) 45+ Model Added   * *Miracle Falcon 1.7 Highlights Samsung Android Attack (Added Latest Samsung Sprint Unlock No Root Method*) # SM-J320P* *# SM-G935P(GALAXY S7 EDGE)* *# SM-G930P(GALAXY S7)* *# SM-G928P(GALAXY S6 EDGE)* *# SM-G925P(GALAXY S6)* *# SM-G920P(GALAXY S6)* *# SM-G900P(GALAXY S5)* *# SM-G860P(GALAXY S5)* *# SM-N920P(GALAXY NOTE 5)* *# SM-N915P(GALAXY NOTE EDGE)* *# SM-N900P(GALAXY NOTE 3)* *# SM-G530P(GALAXY GRAND PRIME)* *# SM-G360P(GALAXY CORE PRIME)   No Root Direct Unlock New and Old Security (Read / Write Cert)* *# SM-J105H      * *# SM-J105B       * *# SM-J105F                   * *# SM-J111F * *# SM-J320F             * *# SM-J320FN                * *# SM-J320M                  * *# SM-J120H   No Root Direct Unlock New Method for * *# GT-S6310 * *# GT-S6310L * *# GT-S6310B * *# GT-S6310N * *# GT-S6310T* *# GT-S6312* *# GT-S6313T* *# GT-S6812I* *# GT-S7560* *# GT-S7560M* *# GT-S7562 * *# GT-S7562I * *# GT-S7562L* *# GT-S7572* *# GT-I8550L * *# GT-I8550E* *# GT-I8552 * *# GT-I8552B* *# GT-I8260 * *# GT-I8260E* *# GT-I8260L* *# GT-I8262 * *# GT-I8262B * *# GT-I8262D* *# Improved Samsung Exynos Module for new and old Models.* *# Improved FRP Unlock.* *# Improved Reset MSL.  
Android Universal Added* *# Option to Enable Hidden Menu for Most Android Devices* *# Universal FRP Unlock for devices with Custom Recovery* *# Remove Screens Locks in Recovery Mode for devices with Custom Recovery  Android App Manager (Added Ability to Show Install Date/Time While Reading)
Ability to Now Will Show...* *# App Name* *# Package Name* *# App Path* *# App Size* *# App Permissions* *# App Install Date / Time* *# App Code path * *# App Resource Path* *# With Ability to Edit Database * *# You can Add Remove Default DB  LG Android* *# Added Reset Security for Lg Qcom No Root Method* *# Added New Method No Root Imei Repair for Lg Qcom  MTK Android Added* *# Read Codes / Direct Unlock For HTC MTK Devices.* *# Read Direct Unlock For Lg MTK Devices* Beta. 
Fallow us at Facebook  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br. [SV] Miracle Team*

----------

